# no keyboard and mouse after X loads

## bob doe

Hey guys, I have a tiny bit of a problem. ( <-- understatement  :Razz:  )

I design a LiveCD based on Gentoo and build it just like you would build a real system.  Now, when I boot the LiveCD (regardless of whether this is in VM, or on various hardware, laptops and desktops) the keyboard works in both Grub, and during the boot process, but once SLiM (and therefore X11) loads, the keyboard stops responding completely.  I cant go to another terminal window (Ctrl+Alt+F1,,F6), pressing CAPS LOCK on the keyboard doesn't light up the keyboard's LED, and the mouse also does not work.

As mentioned, I have tried this on a variety of systems both physical and virtual, and have even tried USB devices to eliminate the possibility of a problem with the PS2 bus.  Nothing I do seems to work, and my configuration files haven't changed since the last version of my LiveCD was release (in March, so therefore many ebuilds have been updated).  I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf.in but I couldn't find anything there.  I took a look at the kernel config also but couldn't find anything there either.  Given that the keyboard does work during the boot process, this tells me the issue is not kernel, but likely config or USE flag related.

Any ideas?  What should I be looking at?

Thanks,

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that hal,dbus are running ?

----------

## Hu

What versions of the packages are on the LiveCD?  Did you base it off Gentoo stable or unstable?  If you have a working package manager on it, the emerge --info or equivalent output might be helpful.  If you disable starting X and instead stay on text consoles, does it take input at the getty prompt?  The output of eix -I --open x11-base/ --or x11-drivers/ --or -e hal --close ; nl /etc/X11/xorg.conf would also be good to have.  As d2_racing hints, it could be a problem if you configured the system to use hal, but did not start it.  Fortunately, hal is not mandatory.

You might find it useful to install app-emulation/qemu-kvm or some other virtualization software and run your LiveCD as a guest.  That will allow you to build alternate ISOs and test changes in a persistent manner without wasting physical CDs.  Once you identify the problem, you can burn a real CD based on that final ISO.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bob doe,

Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see what Xorg did on start up.

Input devices need event in the kernel and xf86-input-evdev in Xorg. If you stop Xorg from loading, you should be able to see /dev/input/event0 and friends.

You also need dbus, udev and hald running. Anyway, the log will shed some light on it.

Set things up so you can ssh in.

----------

## d2_racing

And paste the results with wgetpaste  :Razz: 

----------

## bob doe

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, are you sure that hal,dbus are running ?

 

hal is not installed, and dbus is not running.  (but this is also true on my Gentoo host system)  Starting dbus and restarting xdm didnt resolve the issue.

The LiveCD contains only stable packages.

And, I do use VMware Workstation for virtualization  :Smile: 

Here is the output from eix:

```
[D] x11-base/xorg-drivers

     Available versions:  *1.6 *1.7 ~*1.8 {input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nouveau video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi}

     Installed versions:  1.7(17:45:58 07/28/10)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics video_cards_fbdev -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nouveau -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[D] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  *1.6.5-r1 *1.7.6 ~*1.7.7 ~*1.8.2 {debug dmx doc hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.7.6(17:43:52 07/28/10)(nptl xorg -debug -dmx -hal -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[D] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  *7.2 *7.4 *7.4-r1

     Installed versions:  7.4-r1(17:45:52 07/28/10)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

[D] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  *71.86.11!s *96.43.14!s *96.43.16!s ~*96.43.18!s *173.14.22!s *173.14.25!s ~*173.14.27!s *185.18.36-r1!s ~*190.53-r1!s ~*195.36.15!s *195.36.24!s ~*195.36.31!s ~*256.35!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  195.36.24!s(18:12:41 07/28/10)(acpi kernel_linux -custom-cflags -gtk -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  *2.3.2 *2.4.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  2.4.0(17:45:11 07/28/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

     Available versions:  *1.4.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.4.0(17:44:30 07/28/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Keyboard input driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

     Available versions:  *1.5.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.5.0(17:45:28 07/28/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for mouse input devices

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

     Available versions:  *1.2.1 ~*1.2.2 ~*1.2.2-r2 {debug hal}

     Installed versions:  1.2.1(17:44:53 07/28/10)(-debug -hal)

     Homepage:            http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/

     Description:         Driver for Synaptics touchpads

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse

     Available versions:  *12.6.7 *12.6.9 {debug}

     Installed versions:  12.6.9(17:55:59 07/28/10)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         VMWare mouse input driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  *6.12.5 *6.12.6 *6.12.7 *6.13.0 ~*6.13.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  6.13.0(17:57:32 07/28/10)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

     Available versions:  *0.4.1 *0.4.2 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.4.2(17:45:44 07/28/10)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         video driver for framebuffer device

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

     Available versions:  *1.3.2 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.3.2(17:57:53 07/28/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Intel i740 video driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  *2.8.1 *2.9.1 ~*2.10.0-r1 ~*2.11.0 ~*2.12.0 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.9.1(23:33:35 07/28/10)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

     Available versions:  *2.1.15 *2.1.17 {debug}

     Installed versions:  2.1.17(17:58:20 07/28/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Nvidia video driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

     Available versions:  *0.6.3 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.6.3(23:02:25 07/28/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for s3 cards

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

     Available versions:  *2.3.1 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.3.1(23:02:56 07/28/10)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         S3 Savage video driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

     Available versions:  *0.10.2 *0.10.3 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  0.10.3(17:59:08 07/28/10)(dri)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         SiS and XGI video driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

     Available versions:  *1.4.3 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  1.4.3(17:59:33 07/28/10)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         3Dfx video driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

     Available versions:  *2.2.1 *2.3.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  2.3.0(17:59:49 07/28/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic VESA video driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

     Available versions:  *11.0.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  11.0.1(18:00:09 07/28/10)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         VMware SVGA video driver

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo

     Available versions:  *1.2.3 *1.2.4 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.2.4(18:00:26 07/28/10)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Voodoo video driver

Found 21 matches.
```

Neddy, I got the log, here it is, note the bolded lines which seem to point to the problem:

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
> 
> Release Date: 2010-03-17
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...

 

----------

## bob doe

I found the problem (but I need help with the solution)

Here's the keyboard section.  Note the last line: Option	"XkbLayout" "".  I resolved this by manually adding in a layout 'en_US'.  Im just wondering why this field didn't get populated.  I'll keep digging but I'd like some help  :Smile: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

#   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

   Option   "XkbLayout" ""

EndSection
```

I've attached my entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf file below.  It is generated in part by 'mkxf86config.sh'

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

# USB Mouse not detected

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

#   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

   Option   "XkbLayout" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "vmmouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "vmmouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "vmmouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   #Option     "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, NONE"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "vmware"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

BusID "PCI:0:15:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   # DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## bob doe

*bump*

Any help please?  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -v

```

----------

## bob doe

Sorry for the delay, here it is:

Note I had to do the emerge --info from chroot as I remove emerge from the LiveCD.  Also, I didnt mount /proc hence the warning.  The lspci -v is going to be typical output from VMware.

emerge --info

```
 # emerge --info

!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-tuxonice-r9-i686-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Jul 2010 13:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv injection jpeg livecd minimal mmx modules mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode wifi win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)

   Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 08)

   Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   I/O ports at 10c0 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08)

   Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

00:07.7 System peripheral: VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (rev 10)

   Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at 1080 [size=64]

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: VMware SVGA II Adapter

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at 10d0 [size=16]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 10000000 [disabled] [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [40] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01)

   Subsystem: VMware LSI Logic Parallel SCSI Controller

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1400 [size=256]

   Memory at d8820000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Memory at d8800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 10008000 [disabled] [size=16K]

00:11.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI bridge (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=68

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: d8900000-d93fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000db600000-00000000dbafffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI bridge

00:15.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: d9400000-d94fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dbb00000-00000000dbbfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:15.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

   Memory behind bridge: d9800000-d98fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dbf00000-00000000dbffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:15.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: d9c00000-d9cfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc300000-00000000dc3fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:15.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da000000-da0fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc700000-00000000dc7fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:15.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da400000-da4fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dcb00000-00000000dcbfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:15.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da800000-da8fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dcf00000-00000000dcffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:15.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: dac00000-dacfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd300000-00000000dd3fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:15.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0a, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: db000000-db0fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd700000-00000000dd7fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:16.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: d9500000-d95fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dbc00000-00000000dbcfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:16.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: d9900000-d99fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc000000-00000000dc0fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:16.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: d9d00000-d9dfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc400000-00000000dc4fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:16.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0e, subordinate=0e, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da100000-da1fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc800000-00000000dc8fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:16.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0f, subordinate=0f, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da500000-da5fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dcc00000-00000000dccfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:16.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=10, subordinate=10, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da900000-da9fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd000000-00000000dd0fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:16.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=11, subordinate=11, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: dad00000-dadfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd400000-00000000dd4fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:16.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=12, subordinate=12, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: db100000-db1fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd800000-00000000dd8fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:17.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=13, subordinate=13, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff

   Memory behind bridge: d9600000-d96fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dbd00000-00000000dbdfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:17.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=14, subordinate=14, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: d9a00000-d9afffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc100000-00000000dc1fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:17.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=15, subordinate=15, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: d9e00000-d9efffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc500000-00000000dc5fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:17.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=16, subordinate=16, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da200000-da2fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc900000-00000000dc9fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:17.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=17, subordinate=17, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da600000-da6fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dcd00000-00000000dcdfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:17.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=18, subordinate=18, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: daa00000-daafffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd100000-00000000dd1fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:17.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=19, subordinate=19, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: dae00000-daefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd500000-00000000dd5fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:17.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=1a, subordinate=1a, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: db200000-db2fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd900000-00000000dd9fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:18.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=1b, subordinate=1b, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

   Memory behind bridge: d9700000-d97fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dbe00000-00000000dbefffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:18.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=1c, subordinate=1c, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: d9b00000-d9bfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc200000-00000000dc2fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:18.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=1d, subordinate=1d, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: d9f00000-d9ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc600000-00000000dc6fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:18.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=1e, subordinate=1e, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da300000-da3fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dca00000-00000000dcafffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:18.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=1f, subordinate=1f, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: da700000-da7fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dce00000-00000000dcefffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:18.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=20, subordinate=20, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: dab00000-dabfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd200000-00000000dd2fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:18.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=21, subordinate=21, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: daf00000-daffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd600000-00000000dd6fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

00:18.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=22, subordinate=22, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: db300000-db3fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dda00000-00000000ddafffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: VMware PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

02:00.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 20c0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] PCnet - Fast 79C971

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at db600000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Kernel driver in use: pcnet32

   Kernel modules: pcnet32

02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI64V, AudioPCI128

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 2080 [size=64]

   Kernel driver in use: ENS1371

   Kernel modules: snd-ens1371

02:03.0 USB Controller: VMware USB2 EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: VMware USB2 EHCI Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at d8900000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bob doe,

xorg.conf Section "InputDevice" entries in xorg.con have been ignored by defualt since Xorg-1.5.3.

You can either move with the times and use hal, dbus and the event interface, which also needs kernel support or you can stay in the past and set the server flag to enable the old drivers. However, its not listed in my 

```
man xorg.conf
```

which is for xorg-1.8.x

The link describes both hal and without hal options. As you don't have hal in your USE flags, you are currently -hal

----------

## bob doe

you'll have to forgive me Im not entirely familiar with hal and dbus (I know what they do but not how to install/config them)

Are these considered core critical?  should I emerge them before I emerge xorg?  Should I modify use flags?  I already have evdev in the kernel and in make.conf, should I add the hal and dbus USE flags?

----------

## xibo

put this in your xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

```

I've had to do this since two years or so <.<

----------

## bob doe

Just as an FYI, Gentoo bug #231083 (https://bugs.gentoo.org/231083) seems to have resolved the issue.

----------

